# Covid cases rising quickly in China



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2022)

_Daily Covid cases today rose to their highest level since the Wuhan outbreak two years ago.

The nation said it had recorded 526 infections over the last 24 hours, including 312 that were asymptomatic — did not display any symptoms.

Outbreaks are emerging in dozens of cities including the financial centre Shanghai, the northern port city of Qingdao and the southern city of Dongguan among others. 

No data on Covid deaths and hospitalisations was published. 

China is the last country sticking to the zero Covid playbook, which sees lockdowns and mass testing imposed when the virus is detected, amid concern over its vaccine.

It is struggling to keep a lid on the more transmissible Omicron variant, after a study suggested its jab offers virtually no protection against the strain.

The country has repeatedly faced accusations of fudging its numbers during the pandemic to make outbreaks appear less severe. In Hong Kong, which borders the mainland, daily infections reached more than 56,000 last week. _

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...rds-biggest-number-Covid-cases-TWO-YEARS.html


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 7, 2022)

If China relaxed mask covering ordinances as the US did recently, I suspect the US will follow in numbers of new COVID cases.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> If China relaxed mask covering ordinances as the US did recently, I suspect the US will follow in numbers of new COVID cases.


Can't see it tbh...we relaxed the mask mandate several weeks ago in England  and we've had no increase in cases...


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 7, 2022)

It's not a question of *IF* but *WHEN*!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 7, 2022)

Our mask mandate for everything except public schools and public transportation was lifted on February 10th.

We haven't seen a spike locally, new cases are way down, but people are still being hospitalized and dying.

IMO we need to tune out the noise, assess our own risk, and take appropriate steps to protect our own health.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 7, 2022)

Way too many people in this world, anyway!  If Covid don't get us, then climate change will.  Look at Putin, he is working hard to limit population growth in a certain parts of the world (Eastern Ukraine).  I don't agree with his methods but he's not the first dictator to try this.  Remember Joseph Stalin?  Remember Chairman Mao?  Remember Idi Amin?  They all had population control plans!


----------



## Don M. (Mar 7, 2022)

It's WAAY too early to "Assume" that this virus is going away.  We're still in the "unknown" stages of this illness, and any "short term" improvement in the numbers should Not be an excuse to drop all the cautions.  We still don't have a truly "effective" vaccine, and may not have one for years.  I think we will be Very Lucky if the numbers don't spike....or a new variant doesn't appear....by Summer.


----------



## Kika (Mar 7, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO we need to tune out the noise, assess our own risk, and take appropriate steps to protect our own health.


This is exactly right!  We are all responsible for ourselves.  Too many times I have been accused of "being too cautious".  After a while my response became (with a smile) "why does it bother you?"  
I am the only one of my friends who did *not* get COVID.


----------



## Michael Z (Mar 7, 2022)

In US, as of a few days ago:


----------



## StarSong (Mar 7, 2022)

So grateful the numbers are down considerably in the US.  I agree fully with @Aunt Bea.  We are each responsible for assessing our own risks and responding appropriately (and within the demands of local mandates and the rules of particular establishments).  

I'll continue to mask up in stores and other indoor public spaces for the time being.


----------



## debodun (Mar 7, 2022)

I wear a mask in church and get many sidelong glances. Let'em look. Only three or four people there continue to wear one.


----------



## Remy (Mar 7, 2022)

debodun said:


> I wear a mask in church and get many sidelong glances. Let'em look. Only three or four people there continue to wear one.


That's the last place you should be getting glances. I'm glad you continue to wear your mask if you feel the need. I'm still wearing one everywhere.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 7, 2022)

debodun said:


> I wear a mask in church and get many sidelong glances. Let'em look. Only three or four people there continue to wear one.


Maybe your pastor should give a sermon on, You _shall not judge_, lest you _be judged_.


----------



## Bellbird (Mar 7, 2022)

Since the lockdowns were lifted the virus is spreading like wild fire throughout the country. Before that it was fairly well controlled.  Too say lockdowns don’t work, is a myth. 
China deserves all they get, not only did the virus escape ‘from the lab, China authorities were hell bent on not letting the rest of the world know.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 7, 2022)

A friend of mine who plays for a church group was horrified that people were coming to rehearsals without masks. She was also very concerned about getting COVID, naturally but didn't want to seem like the oddball. I told her be the oddball for her own safety. After all, they are almost literally singing right in front of her face.  Turns out several members did get COVID but so far she has not.

I have another friend who lives in a different state who said people used to look at the Chinese people in her area as though they were weird for wearing masks..this was before COVID hit. Now they know. I will continue to wear my mask in public..don't give a damn what others think, unless they are planning to write me a check to pay all my bills.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 7, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> Since the lockdowns were lifted the virus is spreading like wild fire throughout the country. Before that it was fairly well controlled.  Too say lockdowns don’t work, is a myth.
> China deserves all they get, not only did the virus escape ‘from the lab, China authorities were hell bent on not letting the rest of the world know.


More propaganda about the lab.  Where's your proof?


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 7, 2022)

"Covid cases rising quickly in China"

Well, my goodness, how can that be?


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 7, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> _Daily Covid cases today rose to their highest level since the Wuhan outbreak two years ago.
> 
> The nation said it had recorded 526 infections over the last 24 hours, including 312 that were asymptomatic — did not display any symptoms.
> 
> ...


thank you for sharing this important information.  My wife and I just had Omicron about 6 weeks ago.  It was very very hard on both of us.  But, we both have serious health issues.  My wife is post open heart surgery, just a couple of years and I have very severe asthma.

We both experienced EXTREME muscular cramping. I had it in my leg. My wife had it in her shoulder. I was starting to wonder if I would be able to walk again (literally). Took about 8 days for that to go away. But now, I still have it here and there.

My breathing was horrible the first four nights. And I came close to being hospitalized.

So, I seriously appreciate the heads up. My understanding is that if you get Omicron once, you can get it again.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 7, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> A friend of mine who plays for a church group was horrified that people were coming to rehearsals without masks. She was also very concerned about getting COVID, naturally but didn't want to seem like the oddball. I told her be the oddball for her own safety. After all, they are almost literally singing right in front of her face.  Turns out several members did get COVID but so far she has not.
> 
> I have another friend who lives in a different state who said people used to look at the Chinese people in her area as though they were weird for wearing masks..this was before COVID hit. Now they know. I will continue to wear my mask in public..don't give a damn what others think, unless they are planning to write me a check to pay all my bills.



My wife got COVID (and then me) after attending a conference at work with people who were not masked.


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Maybe your pastor should give a sermon on, You _shall not judge_, lest you _be judged_.


That is exactly what we are doing in our weekday Bible study right now. We touched on Paul's epistle, 1 Corinthians Chapeter 8, to illustrate that some things make people uncomfortable, but shouldn't be judged if it doesn't hurt anyone else.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 8, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> thank you for sharing this important information.  My wife and I just had Omicron about 6 weeks ago.  It was very very hard on both of us.  But, we both have serious health issues.  My wife is post open heart surgery, just a couple of years and I have very severe asthma.
> 
> We both experienced EXTREME muscular cramping. I had it in my leg. My wife had it in her shoulder. I was starting to wonder if I would be able to walk again (literally). Took about 8 days for that to go away. But now, I still have it here and there.
> 
> ...


That sounds terrible Jon! I can't stand the every now and then cramps I would get, mostly in my feet. I "discovered" potassium supplements and will not be without them. Foot cramps literally stopped me in my tracks. I can't imagine what you and your wife went through! Several of my loved ones have had COVID including my son, his wife, their second oldest son and my DIL's twin. My DIL, who was never hospitalized, died in December and her twin died 5 weeks later after being hospitalized, placed on a ventilator, removed and perceived to be improving. Obviously our families are devastated.

I was exposed to my son twice. First time he was here but masked up. The second time was the day his wife died. Part of that time he did not have a mask on. He was at the tail end of the infection. I don't know what variant they had but she seemed fine just a couple of days before she passed....just minor cold symptoms. Apparently she took a turn for the worst the day after I talked with her but she did not want to go to the hospital. She and her sister had not been in contact with one another but her sister may have gotten it from my grandson who was living with his GF at the time and visiting his aunt often after his mother died. Despite being exposed at least once, I still have not gotten COVID. I postponed getting vaccinated for various reasons, until mid January. Obviously it's not time for the booster yet. I wear my KN95 masks faithfully when I'm out and about.


----------

